# Hair dryer - Kool Pup?



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

Are people still loving CC’s Kool Pup for a dryer? I was planning on an HV, but this one sounds so much quieter and variable. And how quiet is it really?

I was also thinking of getting something like this dryer/brush to use on the face… but is that not necessary if you have the Kool Pup (bc it can be turned way down)?








Amazon.com: LIVEKEY Pet Hair Dryer, 2 in 1 Pet Grooming Hair Dryer with Slicker Brush, Home Dog Hair Dryer with Adjustable 2 Temperatures Settings, for Small and Medium Dogs and Cats : Pet Supplies


Amazon.com: LIVEKEY Pet Hair Dryer, 2 in 1 Pet Grooming Hair Dryer with Slicker Brush, Home Dog Hair Dryer with Adjustable 2 Temperatures Settings, for Small and Medium Dogs and Cats : Pet Supplies



www.amazon.com





Lastly - I found a thread from 2013 where someone named Heather posted a HV blow-drying video, but the video no longer works. Does anyone have a video that’s more recent? I’ve always used a slow human hair dryer and would love to see a better technique esp to use with Hav hair.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yes, I like my Kool Pup a lot. I actually use that AND a stand dryer, but I have to get 4 dogs dry, so I really need to get them done fast! The Kool Pup alone is fine for one. For that matter, a good quality human hair dryer is fine for one as long as it has cool and warm settings and variable speed. I did just fine with just a human one for years when I just had Kodi.

I do not think I'd like the thing you posted at all. I brush with one hand, dry with the other.


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

krandall said:


> Yes, I like my Kool Pup a lot. I actually use that AND a stand dryer, but I have to get 4 dogs dry, so I really need to get them done fast! The Kool Pup alone is fine for one. For that matter, a good quality human hair dryer is fine for one as long as it has cool and warm settings and variable speed. I did just fine with just a human one for years when I just had Kodi.
> 
> I do not think I'd like the thing you posted at all. I brush with one hand, dry with the other.


How quiet is the Kool Pup vs a regular dryer (or an HV)? I’d like reduced noise (vs HV) and faster drying time (vs human dryer).


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just use human one, but it takes a good 30-40 minutes. I've been thinking of getting a CC dryer. My hand and wrist get tired holding the dryer due to surgery on my wrist. It would be so much easier to just hold the hose, even if it took just as long. I'm just wondering if the Kool Pup or the Xtreme is better?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaHopeful said:


> How quiet is the Kool Pup vs a regular dryer (or an HV)? I’d like reduced noise (vs HV) and faster drying time (vs human dryer).


I don't know what an HV is. A Kool Pup is a LOT faster that a human hair dryer. I'm not sure it is quieter, but the machine is further away from the animal. But honestly, all my animals have gotten used to whatever dryer I use... 

EXCEPT the cheap force dryer I bought! With THAT one, I had to put the dryer outside the bathroom, and just thread the hose into the bathroom to dry Kodi, because niter he OR I could stand it! LOL! It was also so strong that on. the stronger settings it would have blown him off the table! LOL! I gave that one away to a friend who has Newfies. She loved it!


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

HV = high velocity like shelandy or flying pig


----------



## Johanna (11 mo ago)

When we got Naomi last summer who was a 15 month old girl that has perfect table grooming manners (thanks to her breeder) I really started researching dryers. I already had a metrovac dryer from years ago but I hadn't used it for ages. I tried that on her but it is LOUD and only has 2 speeds which are small tornado and large tornado... and I felt like I was going to blow her off the table. She hated it and I quickly realized we needed something different. I did a lot of research and actually got some great info from this forum by doing a search on dryers. My first choice would have been the CC Kool dry but it was out of budget for me at the time. I ended up getting the Flying Pig variable speed dryer and I'm very happy with it. It's still noisy but not nearly as bad as the metro and the airflow can be turned much lower. I learned that the noise problem with a high velocity dryer isn't only with the machine but with how you use it. For example, when my hands pass between the dryer nozzle and the dog it creates a loud sound. If I hold the nozzle of the dryer further away it's less noisy when anything interferes with the air current. I always remind myself to hold the nozzle further away now. When I dry Naomi, I put the dryer on a chair under the table and the hose extends to where she is so the machine is not too close to her.

With our new pup (Oliver) who is now about 18 weeks old, I've only introduced him to my own hair dryer on a cool setting and just a little bit at a time. He doesn't really need it yet but I'm trying to get him used to it. I take him into the bathroom when I'm drying my own hair so he gets used to the noise and give him treats. At the end of drying my hair I put the dryer on low/cool and let him feel it and praise him with treats. He still doesn't really like it but he's coming around. I've also let him watch Naomi get dried with the Flying Pig so he can take mental notes. He really looks up to her.

I don't put the dryer around the face or ears at all. I just let the head dry naturally and use my CC face/feet comb once it's dry.


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

Thank you - great feedback!! Lol re tornados.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaHopeful said:


> HV = high velocity like shelandy or flying pig


Oh. Those are the cheap dryers (the one I bought was B'Air) that I would DEFINITELY not buy. You might as well run an airplane through your house. (though I will admit, they will dry your dog... if they don't give both you and the dog a heart attack! )

If you want a stand dryer, buy a QUALITY stand dryer with a heat unit. A decent one will start closer to $400, but it will be much more versatile, will last as long as your dog if properly cared for. Mine is from Petedge. I THINK this is the one I have, though it looks like it is out of stock at the moment. I like having this and the Kool Pup. I use them both:









Master Equipment FlashDry Control Stand Dryers


With its terrific combination of features, our Master Equipment™ FlashDry Control Stand Dryer offers great versatility. Choose heat or no-heat option with just the touch of a button and can be used as a canister or stand dryer. Groomers can have total control at their fingertips with just the...




www.petedge.com





The Kool Pup hose attaches to the CC stand on the opposite side of the table, or I hold it by hand, depending on what I'm doing.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Does the Kool Pup cut down drying time vs using a human dryer?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Does the Kool Pup cut down drying time vs using a human dryer?


Yes, somewhat. But mostly, it’s just easier. Now, when you use two at the same time, the way I do,THAT is definitely faster! LOL!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I am one that is not crazy about the Kool Pup. Willow HATES it! It's loud and the blowing air is on the cool side. I would prefer if it had a low heat setting, but it doesn't. I purchased this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YXNJZ7R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1 from Amazon. I know it looks like a gimmick but I actually like it. It takes a long time to get her dry but I can comb her while I dry her and it seems to help get a softer, straighter coat. Plus Willow doesn't mind it. Once she is partially dry with this gizmo, I use my own hand-held dryer on the lowest setting and finish her up on the wettest spots, like her ears, face and underside.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I am one that is not crazy about the Kool Pup. Willow HATES it! It's loud and the blowing air is on the cool side. I would prefer if it had a low heat setting, but it doesn't. I purchased this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YXNJZ7R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1 from Amazon. I know it looks like a gimmick but I actually like it. It takes a long time to get her dry but I can comb her while I dry her and it seems to help get a softer, straighter coat. Plus Willow doesn't mind it. Once she is partially dry with this gizmo, I use my own hand-held dryer on the lowest setting and finish her up on the wettest spots, like her ears, face and underside.


Blowing cool air was my main concern with the Kool Pup. It already takes a 30-40 mins using warm air with my hair dryer. It's a lightweight dryer, but it's still pretty heavy to hold for that length of time. I was also considering the CC Xtreme because it blows warm air. It's kind of expensive...I was only considering it because I thought it might shorten the drying time.


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

We have the CC Kool Dry dryer. I believe it is a little bigger than the Kool Pup. To tell you the truth, we have never used it. It is still in the unopened box lol. Anyone have experience with this CC dryer? I may open the box one day.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Blowing cool air was my main concern with the Kool Pup. It already takes a 30-40 mins using warm air with my hair dryer. It's a lightweight dryer, but it's still pretty heavy to hold for that length of time. I was also considering the CC Xtreme because it blows warm air. It's kind of expensive...I was only considering it because I thought it might shorten the drying time.


I don't understand the cold air comments I've heard about the Kool Pup. Like ALL force dryers, it does not have a "heat element", but the motor heats the air quite well unless you run it at VERY low speed. (at which level it would take forever to dry) the point of a force dryer is the it PUSHES the water out of the coat. If your dog won't tolerate you using it at that level, it probably isn't the right dryer for you. But if you use it at that level, it is most definitely comfortable warm. I do turn t on and let it run for a minute or two before using it on the wet dog.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Heather, have you considered a stand that holds your hand hair dryer? It wouldn’t decrease the time but might help take some of the pressure off of your wrist. I originally found one that holds most human hair dryers and articulates but I ended up returning it because the hair dryer I use on Sundance is travel size with an odd shape handle and is probably the only brand that doesn’t fit. DD’s hair dryer fits in it. 


I use my own hair dryer on low with a diffuser. It’s not uncomfortably warm but with the diffuser on I can set it down facing Sundance when I need both hands and I don’t worry it’s becoming too hot from blowing in one spot.

I’d love a dedicated dryer but space and storage are an issue. A while ago I bought an inexpensive drying brush that is so fast it dries my hair in 10 minutes. I really wanted to try it on Sundance but it is really loud. Usually when I do my hair he lays by my feet because it often means I’m getting ready to leave. When I use the brush dryer thing he waits outside the bathroom.


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I am one that is not crazy about the Kool Pup. Willow HATES it! It's loud and the blowing air is on the cool side. I would prefer if it had a low heat setting, but it doesn't. I purchased this https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YXNJZ7R/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1 from Amazon. I know it looks like a gimmick but I actually like it. It takes a long time to get her dry but I can comb her while I dry her and it seems to help get a softer, straighter coat. Plus Willow doesn't mind it. Once she is partially dry with this gizmo, I use my own hand-held dryer on the lowest setting and finish her up on the wettest spots, like her ears, face and underside.


Yes that link is what I posted earlier. I’ll give it a try.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

HavaHopeful said:


> Yes that link is what I posted earlier. I’ll give it a try.


I don't use it on Willow's face. It might be ok with combing out the beard and mustache area but it's a little large for Willow's face. So I don't bother. I use it mainly on her body.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I don't understand the cold air comments I've heard about the Kool Pup. Like ALL force dryers, it does not have a "heat element", but the motor heats the air quite well unless you run it at VERY low speed. (at which level it would take forever to dry) the point of a force dryer is the it PUSHES the water out of the coat. If your dog won't tolerate you using it at that level, it probably isn't the right dryer for you. But if you use it at that level, it is most definitely comfortable warm. I do turn t on and let it run for a minute or two before using it on the wet dog.


I admit I've never ran it at full blast. Maybe that's why it never got very warm. Willow just hated it and the harder it blew the more she hated it.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> I admit I've never ran it at full blast. Maybe that's why it never got very warm. Willow just hated it and the harder it blew the more she hated it.


I think when you get an older puppy, it can be hard to habituate them to things like this. All of my puppies started with weekly bath/blow dries as soon as they came home at 10-11 weeks. By the time you got Willow, she had a lot more set ideas about what life should be like!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I think when you get an older puppy, it can be hard to habituate them to things like this. All of my puppies started with weekly bath/blow dries as soon as they came home at 10-11 weeks. By the time you got Willow, she had a lot more set ideas about what life should be like!


Boy, did she ever! 😊


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Boy, did she ever! 😊


BTWm I washed all 4 dogs yesterday, so had plenty of time to fiddle with the Kool Pup. I found that if I turned it up all the way for just a minute or two to warm it up, (not using it) then turned it to half power to use it, it stayed plenty warm.


----------



## HavaHopeful (10 mo ago)

krandall said:


> BTWm I washed all 4 dogs yesterday, so had plenty of time to fiddle with the Kool Pup. I found that if I turned it up all the way for just a minute or two to warm it up, (not using it) then turned it to half power to use it, it stayed plenty warm.


Great to know - thanks! I ordered it.


----------



## ImaniDelgado (5 d ago)

Thanks for your advice, guys! We’ve recently got a golden retriever (1-year-old), so we’re getting a Kool Pup for sure. I’d just like to add one more thing (though it's quite obvious). Last year we discovered grooming gloves, and I think it’s a must for every big pet owner. We’ve collected so much pet hair that I guess we could make another dog out of it, lol. We just googled how to get rid of pet hair from clothes and found an article where the pros of those gloves are described. Actually, I wish we found those gloves earlier. Anyway, best wishes to you all, guys! Thanks for your reviews on the Kool Pup.


----------

